# Ο νόστος, η νοσταλγία και το νόστιμον ήμαρ



## nickel (Jun 20, 2009)

Από τον καιρό της _Οδύσσειας_ ο *νόστος* είναι η επιστροφή του ξενιτεμένου στην πατρίδα. Τον διακατέχει *νοσταλγία* (μεταγενέστερη λέξη), η λαχτάρα για την επιστροφή. Ονειρεύεται το *ταξίδι του νόστου*. Κι έρχεται κάποια στιγμή η ευλογημένη μέρα της επιστροφής, το *νόστιμον ήμαρ*. Απο το ευχάριστο αυτό συναίσθημα που προκαλεί η σκέψη της επιστροφής, της *παλιννόστησης*, το *νόστιμο* έφτασε να περιγράφει εδέσματα, ανθρώπους και ανέκδοτα.

Αλλά δεν ξεχάστηκε μόνο η αρχική σημασία του _νόστιμου_· κάποιοι ξέχασαν και την αρχική σημασία του _νόστου_, καθώς φαίνεται. Αλλά αυτά ας τα πει ο Χάρης.

http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2009/06/18.html


----------

